# preparing fresh manzanita branches



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I live were we have lots of small manzanita bushes every where. I want to go out and cut the perfect branch. I can't see spending money on wood I have outside my house. 

How long should I let it dry for? What should I do to get it ready for the tank?


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought you need to use dead wood because the sap in it would kill the fish. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can chime in.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Let it dry out for a few months(sun bake), depending on the size of the wood, and then soak it. Strip the bark off somehow.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Let it dry out for a few months(sun bake), depending on the size of the wood, and then soak it. Strip the bark off somehow.


Pressure washer or sand blaster is how i took the bark off some oak stump i was going to use. PITA, but it worked wonderfully.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Snowflake311 said:


> I live were we have lots of small manzanita bushes every where. I want to go out and cut the perfect branch. I can't see spending money on wood I have outside my house.
> How long should I let it dry for? What should I do to get it ready for the tank?


If it's legal to harvest, collect the really, really special looking pieces, dry them for several months, clean them up, and sell some for fun and profit.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If it's legal to harvest, collect the really, really special looking pieces, dry them for several months, clean them up, and sell some for fun and profit.


heh, more competition in the sponsor section.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Aren't there any dead branches laying around?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If you live in SLT..........heck just drive out 89.........or anywhere there's been a fire in the last 10 years..........

There's plenty of dead branches........they might not suit you.........but basic branches are VERY plentiful in the area. Most would not mind you taking them, ask though.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was driving around and saw some dead branches on the side of the road. So I can find some really close. I was thinking of selling some hehe but don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I went on a 3 min bike ride and found a bush that had lots of dead branches. They were dry and had no bark. So I have some soaking. I might go get some big branches for my discus tank.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny, I've been thinking of going out and gathering up some Texas holey rock. Anybody like that stuff? I don't know if there are any woods I could get here...


----------

